# Daewoo RPTs?



## SLR_65 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been offered a 2006 Daewoo 47" rear projection unit. Like most, it's broke - convergence issues.

My son and I are in the middle of the Magnavox project so I'm not really looking for another project, but I could stick it in the garage until I had time to mess with it. It's from a good home and has had exceptional care.

I've done some poking around the net and Daewoo information is very scarce, which scares me. Also, I actually owned a Daewoo vehicle once (a '93 Pontiac LeMans) and though it was a good enough vehicle for the money it ended up with a stuck valve lifter that ate the cam and there was no fixing it - parts were just not available, so my experience with Daewoo hasn't been all that great.

Does anyone have any experience with Daewoo RPTs? Worth carting home, or just pass on it?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I think there was also an assault rifle with a similar name. I don't have any person experience, but I don't think they have a very good track record. My buddy had one he picked up used and after a year it wasn't working at all. But, if you are looking for a project, may be just the thing for you.

Matteo


----------



## SLR_65 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Matteo,

I'm not really looking for another project, already got enough going on! I was just offered it for free.

It's interesting, according to the reviews on the net they made good pictures and stuff and were generally regarded as a pretty good buy. Those reviews were from within a few months of purchase though and I can't find any responses from those who had them for any great period of time so I don't know what their reliab ility track record is. There's very few service inquiries on the forums so either they were a very low sales volume or they are holding up.

I did find a service manual for it but it doesn't include any schematics, it's supposed to as they are listed in the table of contents but they aren't there and the page numbers don't match the table of contents from about half way through it (it isn't pages are missing, but rather the schematics should be on page 81 and there is a page labeled 81 but it pcb / component illustrations on it). It does have a parts listing though and I did find it has STK392-020s in it and some 1 watt resistors.

It does definitely have a 3D look so I'm thinking one could probably replace the STKs and get this back running. It's in immaculant shape too.

But . . . I decided to pass on it, even though it was free. Even if one gets it running I just don't know if it has other things that go wrong and it seems there is no service help available on the net at all and who wants an orphan?

I went over, showed the owner what I found, pulled the back and showed him what board to pull. I told him if he would want to pull it and order the parts that I would unsolder/resolder the chips for him. He isn't too comfortable with the idea but yet he'd like to recover it if he could, no one wants it even for free, and they charge to get rid of them at the dump so he truly has nothing to lose except some time and the cost of some STKs and related components.

We'll see what he does and I'll post back.

This kind of reminds me of the car we had - it really wasn't a bad car but you just couldn't get service or parts for it once GM and them parted company.

TTYL,

Steve


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Probably a good call. I have been tempted my those siren gifts that call to all of us like naughty sirens. Usually it ends up being more of a hassle that its worth. That was a nice offer for you to help him. We'll wait to here if you get it up and running for him.
Mattel


----------



## SLR_65 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Mattel,

Update on the Daewoo . . . the owner pulled the board and he even got adventurous so he bought a Radio Shack desoldering iron and he said he was able to desolder and remove the chips no problem. They are STK392-020s in it. I'd printed off Leonard's thread on the convergence repairs and he read them so he ordered 040s to replace them. He also found two resistors that looked crispy He couldn't read the colors any more, but they were listed in the parts list of the service manual so he ordered those along with the chips. He said all the fuses he could find tested good.

He ordered replacement parts from Acme so I'm sure he'll have them soon. I'll post back the final results when he's finished with the repairs.

Take Care,

Steve


----------



## SLR_65 (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, it's up and running!

He said he replaced the two crispy resistors and then since they came in packs of 10 he replaced all of the same value he could find in that immediate area of the board.

Fired it up and it's running fine - didn't even have to hardly adjust the convergence, it just took a tad to get it perfect again.

Sigh . . . see, now I should've taken it when it was free! (then again . . . my luck isn't usually this good and even if I got it running I'd still be worried since service info for them is so scarce that if anything else broke I don't think I could get it running again).

Last time he soldered it was with a torch and a copper pipe, but he bought a couple sockets and a small board from Radio Shack along with the desoldering iron and did some practicing and said it didn't take much and he was comfortable enough. He said the removal and reinstallation of the board was harder than the soldering for him. I tend to agree with that.

I have seen where the service manuals say to leave the board in place and just flip the whole board up into the service position and then to just solder on the board in the vertical position. That avoids unhooking all the wires and stuff, but then again with my luck I'd pull a wire loose while flipping it up and then have no idea where it went. I'm good enough with soldering too, but I just *know* if I were trying to solder on a vertical board that I'd get a tad too much on it and then a bead of solder would roll down the board and probably bridge and cause shorts all the way down! I'm sure the real techs probably do that all the time, but I[m just not comfortable with it and I have more time than luck or money so I spend a little more time and pull the thing out so I can work on it at my nice comfy work bench. Then again . . . maybe use some duct tape and mask off around the area you're soldering so if some does roll down it wouldn't get to the rest of the board? Hmmm . . .

Anyway, another happy ending! :T


----------



## SLR_65 (Mar 14, 2010)

I should clarify - he replaced the STKs also, not just the resistors.


----------

